

YC Fellowship Invites out yet? - cpcat


======
Shamiq
Matt Krisiloff mentioned it'll be sent by EOD today:

[https://twitter.com/MattKrisiloff/status/633690502039121920](https://twitter.com/MattKrisiloff/status/633690502039121920)

~~~
cpcat
would've rather slept to bad news than wake up to bad news. i guess i'll find
out tomorrow.

------
TheHydroImpulse
I'm guessing they'll be sent around the same time as traditional YC invites.

~~~
cpcat
what time is that?

~~~
taggartbg
Around 6PM (PDT):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848202)

~~~
Cornellbear
Thanks for sharing :D

------
mattkrisiloff
They should be out now!

